#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Επαγγελματικά >  > > >  >  > Αμοιβές - Φορολογικά/Λογιστικά >  > > >  >  > Ρωτήστε τον Νίκο Κολυδά >  > > >  >  >  Περιοδικές δηλώσεις ΦΠΑ (Φ2) ανά τρίμηνο ή όλες μαζί;

## anavatis

γειά σας.
θα ήθελα να ρωτήσω εάν μπορεί κάποιος μηχανικός που "κόβει" ΑΠΥ για εισόδημα, να μην υποβάλλει τα Φ2 (φπα) ανα τρίμηνο αλλά να το κάνει μια και καλή στο τέλος του χρόνου.

----------


## accounter

Καλησπέρα
Η υποβολή περιοδικών δηλώσεων ΦΠΑ ανά τρίμηνο σε όσους τηρούν βιβλίο εσόδων - εξόδων, ανεξάρτητα αν έχει ασκηθεί συναλλακτική δραστηριότητα ή όχι είναι υποχρεωτική. Η μη υποβολή τους επισύρει πρόστιμο και αιτία ελέγχου.

----------

